#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: نحوه گرفتن خروجی  از برنامه در محیط سی شارپ

## ساخر

سلام
بعد از نوشتن یک برنامه در  سی شارپ چگونه میتوانیم از برنامه خروجی بگیریم لطفا توضیح دهید
با تشکر

----------

*A.R.T*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ساخر

با سلام
فایل exe  برنامه سی شارپ بعداز اینکه برنامه نوشته شده در مسیر ذخیره فایلهای پروژه ساخته میشود و میتوان ایکون فایل exe را به دلخواه تغییر داد و فایل بسته شده exe را مورد استفاده قرار داد.

----------

*A.R.T*,*nekooee*

----------


## javady_joon

سلام دوست  من
بستگی  داره  چه  جور  خروجی میخوای بگیری  اگر ازخود  برنامه  میخوای خروجی  بگیری
از  دستو message.show(); میتونی  استفده  کنی

----------

*A.R.T*,*nekooee*,*ساخر*

----------


## ساخر

با سلام و ح

----------

*A.R.T*

----------


## javady_joon

خواهش  میکنم
همانطور  که  دوست مون  گفتن 
فایل exe  داخل پوشه ی debug  در مسیر C:\visual\project\x\x\bin\debug قرار  داره فقط  بجای x  اسم  پروژه ات رو  قرار  بده

----------

*A.R.T*,*ساخر*

----------

